# Betta drawings



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been working on patterns for hair bow designs so I was working on a betta one and probably got really carried away since the motifs will be shrunk down to like an inch or so. x_x

The theme is "I'm not kawaii, I'm manly as heck" lol


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I totally want miniatures of these for my signature of my boys lol


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I love these, they're gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are so cute!! I love them! Great work with the colors!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's what the finished pattern looks like.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

That is totally becoming my laptops wallpaper


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

thats amazing! Are you getting it printed on fabric?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm gonna get them printed on satin.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

if you don't mind me asking what drawing program do you use?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love it! It'll look great on Satin!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

mashp said:


> if you don't mind me asking what drawing program do you use?


I use Manga Studio and Photoshop.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I love your designs!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Now as a bow


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Incredible! I have your pix as my screen saver liked it so much


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> Now as a bow


Any chance your selling it online? I would love one.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be listing them for sale on my Etsy after the 4th of July weekend. I'm selling them at Anime Expo.


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok thx
What's your etsy?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

http://kaxen.etsy.com


----------

